# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Las masas de agua españolas dispondrán de un nuevo sistema para corregir los procesos de eutrofización

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/calidad...ocesos-de-eutr
*Las masas de agua españolas dispondrán de un nuevo sistema para corregir los procesos de eutrofización*Las aguas de los lagos y embalses españoles podrán mejorar su calidad gracias al tratamiento de la eutrofización con *Phoslock®*, un nuevo producto que llega a nuestro país de la mano de Cimera Estudios Aplicados S. L.
Al igual que el resto de los países miembros de la Unión Europea, España tiene el compromiso de alcanzar el buen estado ecológico en todas sus masas de agua para el año 2015. Por ello, desde el Parque Científico de Madrid (PCM), *Cimera Estudios Aplicados S. L. ha decidido unir su experiencia y recursos en el mercado español con la firma australiana Phoslock Water Solutions Ltd para la restauración de lagos y embalses eutróficos*. En breve será necesario disponer de herramientas de restauración que ayuden a llevar a cabo los futuros programas de medidas de la Directiva Marco del Agua y en este contexto Phoslock® se presenta como una solución específica en aquellos lugares en los que la eutrofización o la toxicidad debida a cianobacterias sean el problema.
La eutrofización es un proceso inherente a ecosistemas estancados como lagos y embalses que se caracteriza por el incremento de nutrientes disponibles en el agua, siendo una de sus consecuencias más frecuentes un aumento considerable de la biomasa de fitoplancton (en algunos casos tóxica). La aplicación directa de Phoslock® en el agua permite una rápida y controlada reducción del fósforo reactivo soluble en la columna de agua y en el sedimento, que se traduce en la desaparición de episodios de crecimientos masivos de algas tóxicas.
El componente principal de Phoslock® es un producto natural, la bentonita. Sobre la bentonita se efectúa una modificación estructural química interna intercambiando los iones sodio por iones lantano. Este agente presenta una elevada afinidad por las moléculas de fosfato de modo que, en presencia de éstas, se produce una unión química estable que evita la disponibilidad del fósforo para su asimilación como nutriente. El resultado es un producto seguro y alternativo a otros usados tradicionalmente como el sulfato de aluminio que, en condiciones de bajo pH, puede liberar este metal nuevamente al agua y por ello no está recomendado para su uso en sistemas como los embalses.
El éxito obtenido por este producto en numerosas aplicaciones en Europa, Norteamérica y Australia avala su efectividad como herramienta de gestión. En España se presenta como un firme candidato para la mejora del estado químico en masas de agua con un estado ecológico inferior al permitido por la Directiva Marco del Agua debido a fenómenos de eutrofización. En esta misma línea, Phoslock® puede utilizarse para la mejora de la calidad de aguas de consumo, recreativas o para la solución de problemas puntuales en embalses, lagunas o lagos artificiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En un embalse con por ejemplo 1000 hm3, ¿ cuanta cantidad de producto hace falta ?, eso lo tengo yo que ver.
Esto en la entrada a una residual donde la  bentonita queda en el lodo y contribuya que los efluentes salgan con una reducción de fósforo al cauce, a lo mejor,¡ pero en la masa de agua de un embalse !, alguno me parece que va a ganar dinero con esto o lo pretende.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

No sé mucho del tema, pero me parece más un artículo publicitario que otra cosa... No debe ser tan fácil disponer de unas masas de agua mejores, el simple hecho de someterlas a un producto, que dicen que es el no va más...
Todo se andará... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Y el tiempo dirá!!

----------

